# Real People Who Remind You of Opera Characters



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

are there any real people who make you think of opera characters?

ex:
Hilary Clinton: Lady Macbeth
Donald Trump: Falstaff 
Bill O'Reilly: Scarpia
Danny Trejo: Sparafucile


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

That Danny Trejo is a perfect call lol


----------



## Jemarchesurtousleschemins (Apr 3, 2017)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Can you do more? I can't come up with any right now...


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Dmitri Hvorostovsky = Posa


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Trump reminds me of Baron Ochs . But Ochs at least has a semblance of aristocratic behavior .
I would love to see a modern dress production of Der Rosenkavalier with Ochs made up to look like Trump !


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

superhorn said:


> Trump reminds me of Baron Ochs . But Ochs at least has a semblance of aristocratic behavior .
> I would love to see a modern dress production of Der Rosenkavalier with Ochs made up to look like Trump !


More kind of Rigoletto guy. :devil:


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Steve Bannon Lady Macbeth


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dillonp2020 said:


> Steve Bannon Lady Macbeth


In drag or just plain old Steve?


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Dmitri Hvorostovsky = Posa


The actor Joseph Fiennes (of SHAKESPEARE IN LOVE and ELIZABETH fame) looks pretty much how I picture Posa.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

OJ Simpson: Canio


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

Hillary Clinton - Mime, lives in the woods and lusts for power.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Melania Trump = Salome.


----------

